# Px4 Compact First Trip to Range



## YouBeretta (Jun 19, 2013)

I finally got the opportunity to take my new pistol to the range. The Px4 Compact shot very nicely. 200 rounds no issues other than the slide didn't always lock back when the magazine was empty. Issue seemed to go away after 80 rounds or so. Is that normal for a new pistol? Other than that issue it was really fun to shoot. The double action was a bit stiff. I changed the trigger spring on my 92fs to the d spring. Is that mod something easily done on the Px4 Compact?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

How many magazines do you have?

Did the failure to lock occur with more than one magazine?

My PX4 Compact has about 400 rounds through it, and I have experienced no failures. Oh yeah, my 400 rounds are all reloads.


----------



## YouBeretta (Jun 19, 2013)

Two magazines. Maybe it's one of the mags. I didn't think of that. I will test that next time at the range. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

